

The Future News: A Thought Exercise - Nierengarten
http://www.socialsearchmarketer.com/1535/future-newspaper/

======
Nierengarten
I read that Y Combinator was posing applicants with creating a new newspaper
as we watch the current newspaper industry crumble. I thought trying to answer
this question would be a good thought exercise and make for an interesting
blog post. Appreciate any comments or critiques.

